# Adios Amigo, New Mod



## EagleEyes

Adios Amigo has been a long time member for us and someone who understands the approach we take as a management. Adios Amigo will now be one of the moderators at the PDF to ensure that we keep high standards of discussions that we have relied on for half a decade.

Please welcome him. 
Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
31


----------



## sparklingway

Wah ji Wah ! Welcome Shelcome ! Aap ko billi marka sabun ki taraf sey dili Eid Mubarak !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

congrats Adios Amigo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Congrats Amigo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

Very nice.. Congrats Amigo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## compak

Congratulations Adios Amigo, it feels great to be a moderator  Best of luck for your assignment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

Congratulations !!! Amigo !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adios Amigo

WebMaster said:


> Adios Amigo has been a long time member for us and someone who understands the approach we take as a management. Adios Amigo will now be one of the moderators at the PDF to ensure that we keep high standards of discussions that we have relied on for half a decade.
> 
> Please welcome him.
> Thank you.



Thanks a lot sir for your confidence in me. I hope I would prove my self fit for the job and wouldn't disappoint you and the entire management with your decision, and try level best to help maintain the high standards set by Defence.pk.

******************************************************************

OK Boys!! Watch Out form now on, Cause there is a new "SHERIFF" in the Town...........


Meanwhile you guys can keep rolling the Congos 



Regards!

Adios.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Congratulations!!! adios amigo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

another mod lollzzz
theres a lot of vacancy for a pdf mod

congrats

i wanna be a mod someday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## compak

darkinsky said:


> another mod lollzzz
> theres a lot of vacancy for a pdf mod
> 
> congrats
> 
> i wanna be a mod someday



Too early son, you are just a lieutenant, there are many seniors sitting there


----------



## darkinsky

compak said:


> Too early son, you are just a lieutenant, there are many seniors sitting there



senions may remain sit, but i wanna go for it


----------



## Patrician

Adios Amigo said:


> Thanks a lot sir for your confidence in me. I hope I would prove my self fit for the job and wouldn't disappoint you and the entire management with your decision, and try level best to help maintain the high standards set by Defence.pk.
> 
> ******************************************************************
> 
> OK Boys!! Watch Out form now on, Cause there is a new "SHERIFF" in the Town...........
> 
> 
> Meanwhile you guys can keep rolling the Congos
> 
> 
> 
> Regards!
> 
> Adios.



Congratulations sir!

By the way, kuch under the table chalega?? Thodi mithai bacchon aur bhabhi jee ke liye??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

Patrician said:


> Congratulations sir!
> 
> By the way, kuch under the table chalega?? Thodi mithai bacchon aur bhabhi jee ke liye??



adios ki bhabi yah ur bhabi


----------



## Patrician

darkinsky said:


> adios ki bhabi yah ur bhabi



Obviously meri/aapki bhaabhi jee.

@ Adios, sir thread calls for an intro from you once again.

Please.


----------



## darkinsky

Patrician said:


> Obviously meri/aapki bhaabhi jee..



adios tells me to let u know,agle eid main aana, abi paise ni e

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avatar

Congrats Amigo. Hope the new sheriff keeps the town spanky clean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Developereo

Felicidades Amigo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

All the beat AA.

Wish you a great innings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

Congratulation buddy, best wishes from

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Welcome aboard to the team!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakiiZeeshan

Good luck dude

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adios Amigo

Asim Aquil said:


> Welcome aboard to the team!



Thanks a lot sir! Its an honor to be part of the team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

delete my comment mod.


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Adios Amigo said:


> Thanks a lot sir! Its an honor to be part of the team.



That is great. Good work!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marcos98

congrats.......,

hope you carry out mod duties fairly and maintain the high standards of ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.

A very good decision.He deserved a respected place.

Best of luck to *Adios Amigo* and bad luck to the trolls.

Now please from now on, do come on duty in time.

& 

Accept my* heartiest congratulations* and a gift.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SekrutYakhni

^^^ The second is picture is IMPRESSIVE! No flag eh..


----------



## rizhussain44

Congrats Adios Amigo!!

Good to see you becoming a Mod!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zee-Gen

Oh hobrother its good to see you in red.my best wishes for you.by the way red color is really suiting you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

congrats Adios Amigo!
Really surprised to see you becoming Moderator
and honestly very happy to see you as a new MOD

Ab promotion pe apne poranay doston ko bhool nai jaana

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

We need girls moderator too  as request last time as well
Forum main ronaq lagi rahay gi


----------



## PakSher

Congrats Amigo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

Adios is Back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avatar

Zaki said:


> We need girls moderator too  as request last time as well
> Forum main ronaq lagi rahay gi



Yeah. We dont have much option. How about Emo Girl for a candidate ?  (Dont even think of Jana  )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Congrats Amigo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patrician

Avatar said:


> Dont even think of Jana :woot



Why not????

Just Imagine....


----------



## LaBong

> Dont even think of Jana



I'm game to see Jana as moderator, that will put restrain on her tongue for sure!


----------



## Patrician

Abir said:


> I'm game to see Jana as moderator, that will put restrain on her tongue for sure!



Dude...we won't be getting banned then.

We'd be getting shot!


----------



## Markus

Avatar said:


> Dont even think of Jana  )



She is online most of the time, she will be a perfect MOD.

But I am afraid she will throw out all the Indians (read Bharatis) in a single day.


----------



## WAQAS119

Adios!!!!! 

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Atleast now we can expect few posts from you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

Congrats. We have two AAs now.

Don't forget our little understanding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Congratulations to Aidos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Congrag Bro,
always liked your posts, keep up the good work.
and kick/ban the trollers who are blatantly ruining your congrag thread.
Make a statement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patrician

JonAsad said:


> Congrag Bro,
> always liked your posts, keep up the good work.
> and kick/ban the trollers who are blatantly ruining your congrag thread.
> Make a statement



I'm scared


----------



## pak-marine

congrats Adios

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

Patrician said:


> I'm scared



lol, you shouldn't be! 
you are sho innocent, how can you be a troll?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

Adios Amigo said:


> Thanks a lot sir for your confidence in me. I hope I would prove my self fit for the job and wouldn't disappoint you and the entire management with your decision, and try level best to help maintain the high standards set by Defence.pk.
> 
> ******************************************************************
> 
> OK Boys!! Watch Out form now on, Cause there is a new "SHERIFF" in the Town...........
> 
> 
> Meanwhile you guys can keep rolling the Congos
> 
> 
> 
> Regards!
> 
> Adios.









Congrats sir Ji!

App nay to moun mitha karwaya nahi. Enjoy the delights from my side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Congrats Amigo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crypto

Congrats Adios!!!! 

i think its a good occasion to share how i joined PDF! On a cold Saturday i was googling some info about JF-17 and the result was a post on PDF by Adios Amigo... since than i got hooked up and joined PDF..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Adios Amigo said:


> Thanks a lot sir for your confidence in me. I hope I would prove my self fit for the job and wouldn't disappoint you and the entire management with your decision, and try level best to help maintain the high standards set by Defence.pk.
> 
> ******************************************************************





Wakhaee zalima akhir surposh shway kana lala.


CONGRATS lets have a 



> OK Boys!! Watch Out form now on, Cause there is a new "SHERIFF" in the Town...........
> 
> 
> Meanwhile you guys can keep rolling the Congos
> 
> 
> 
> Regards!
> 
> Adios.




Gals are exempted. Guys should watch out Khan Sheriff can catch them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aslan

Jana said:


> Gals are exempted. Guys should watch out Khan Sheriff can catch them



Bohat Na Insafi hai yeh.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Congrats Amigo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Well a very good decision. It is a really wise decision to make AA the mod. Hopefully some other senior members like AA would join the mods team.

Congratz AA. Always liked your posts about WOT, KP province and FATA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

girls deleting my post would be a unique experience, the reason whould be 3 sentences long lol..


----------



## Ahmad

good choice and congradualtins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IFB

All the best adios amego

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pk_Thunder

Congratulations Adios Amigo! ..A well deserve promotion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

I have never heard of Adios Amigos during my 5 month stay here,,, who is this guy :S


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

AA, sta promotion mubarak sha!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GUNNER

Congrats Amigo !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Excellent pick by the management. Congratulation to Adios Amigo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prototype

Congrats Amigo,i like both ur name and posts,u keep a very balance approach and interesting reasoning's,u will definitely fair well in ur new role

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

... Wanted for theft, gambling debts, arson and murder.

Congrats Adios Amigo!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAN007

*CongratS AMIGO......*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Von Hölle

Ya I am here for my free thanks..I heard the new Mod was handing out free Thanks to everyone, who congratulated him 
So...






*PS: Congratulations to the new Moderator!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adios Amigo

Von H&#246;lle;1194147 said:


> Ya I am here for my free thanks..I heard the new Mod was handing out free Thanks to everyone, who congratulated him
> So...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PS: Congratulations to the new Moderator!!*



Hahahahaha Thats true for some new members, who even don't know me, But most are my good old friends and supporters. So a thanks wouldn't cost me much

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prtikul

Congrats, by the way you such a contributor who believe is quality of posts rather than quantity as getting promotion after such quantity of posts by you talks lot about quality of your posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Congrats bro keep up the good work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Congratulations Adios! I'm gonna try to stay on your good side sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Novice09

I really like reading three Pakistani friends' posts...

1. Mastan Khan
2. Adios Amigo
3. Black Blood

so one of them is now a moderator....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Congratulations Mod Amigo Adios

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet

Congratulations to Adios Amigo. and you are Mod number what??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

Now it&#8217;s really nice to see that you have come back as a MOD - so congratulation. I also think that your promotion as MOD is good for Bangladesh-section. 

By the way, I like all admins and MODs of dencece.pk - I think if Pakistan&#8217;s govt/administration and politicians would be a like PDF&#8217;s admin and MODs then Pakistan would be a super country. So I suggest to all admins and MODs of PDF to start politics cos you guys know how to manage successfully. 

No Thanks _: )_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

Congratulation Adios

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*Felicitaciones por convertirse en un moderador. Ahora Adios Amigo
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

Congrats dil khol ke. 

never heard of you, but you deserve it. i just read some of your posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr_cool

Congratulations Mr Amigo.

I have always enjoyed reading your posts. Keep up the good work bro.

Zaf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

Congratulations Sir jee...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sonic_boom

Heartly congratulations Sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhushan

Congratulations Amigo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aeon

Congratulations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ek_indian

One of the most deserving and coolest menbers. Accpet heartiest congratulations from my side as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adios Amigo

Thank you my friends, all of you, for your warm welcome. Your kind words and support means a lot to me. Thanks again!











Regards!!


----------



## Xeric

Congrats AA!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorLeonis

Felicitaciones amigo..  Nunca digas adi&#243;s & nunca deje el foro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

Good job Admins, 

I kinda lost hope seeing him as a senior member 

He would have been a disgrace to defence pk, with all these years and not become a senior member .I was going to recommend to Taimi to ban him permanently 

Mod hi to sahi, green se red ban gaya na 

Kidding Adeos..you are one of my fav.posters here.Slow but sane and accurate replys.Keep on posting mate..


Congrats Amego,dont ban me for this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## roach

Congratulations, Amigo. Love your work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salik

.
.
Best wishes sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Insane

I Like this Adios Amigo guy. I thought he was not much active of late. 

I think his Avatar is cool ( I am a big fan of Clint Eastwood). People do chose Avatar, Signature etc. in a way that reflects part of their psyche and personality. So I feel he must have a matured, Balanced head on his shoulders, and would shoulder the responsibilities of a MOD nicely.

Congrats Amigo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## silent hill

Insane said:


> I Like this Adios Amigo guy. I thought he was not much active of late.
> 
> I think his Avatar is cool ( I am a big fan of Clint Eastwood). People do chose Avatar, Signature etc. in a way that reflects part of their psyche and personality. So I feel he must have a matured, Balanced head on his shoulders, and would shoulder the responsibilities of a MOD nicely.
> 
> Congrats Amigo.



and what about your avatar and name lolz


----------



## LaBong

Insane said:


> I Like this Adios Amigo guy. I thought he was not much active of late.
> 
> I think his Avatar is cool ( I am a big fan of Clint Eastwood). People do chose Avatar, Signature etc. in a way that reflects part of their psyche and personality. So I feel he must have a matured, Balanced head on his shoulders, and would shoulder the responsibilities of a MOD nicely.
> 
> Congrats Amigo.



Hahaha so Eastwood's picture tells you he is a balanced and mature head!


----------



## Ahassan

congrats amigo.........!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araz

Congratulations. A well deserved and repsected poster who has stood the test of time and come through with a very balanced image. kEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
Araz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gowthamraj

You are my one of my favorite porter. Feeling happy that you become mod here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unicorn

Congratulations...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Congrats Amigo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## integra

congrats 

Mucho gusto Amigo!!

Adios..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GUNS-N- ROSES

congratulations bro. i was lil away so couldnt wish u earliar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakiboi

congratss adios amigo  may this forum reach some new heights


----------

